# Wilson Crosbie & Co



## River digger (Feb 19, 2005)

Found this while in the river last week. I haven't given it a good clean yet.


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 19, 2005)

Is there any other info on the bottle? The only thing I came up with in a search was a New Zealand Paint Co.


----------



## River digger (Feb 22, 2005)

The only reference that I have been able to find is item W24 on http//www.ozbottles.8m.com/cgi-bin/2524/spirits/htm


----------



## River digger (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry I'll try again item W24 under wines & spirits
 http://www.ozbottles.8m.com/


----------



## River digger (Jun 17, 2005)

Finally managed to dig up some info on this bottle from the National Archives of Australia
 The trade mark application date 1882 

 Application for Trade Mark titled depicting a coat of arms consisting of a shield bearing the representation of an Unicorn's head - consists of a monogram compsed of the letters "W.C" - Imported expressly for the Colonies - consists of an oblong label having its corners rounded off in the centre of the upper portion of which is the trade mark - The Fine Old Cognac - Imported expressly for the Colonies - Geneva - Imported expressly for the Colonies - Superior and the word Geneva - Old Matured Wine in respect of spirits, brandy, Hollands Gin or Geneva, wine - by Robert Ramsay and Ashton Gartside trading as Wilson Crosbie and Company


----------

